# Yup, we have a house goat....



## that's*satyrical (Oct 9, 2011)

Got our very 1st Nigerian Dwarf BABY today. She is 2 weeks old. She chases the human kids through the house. It is hilarious!! Better than a dog....lol The cats don't like it much though... lol

















Here are a couple pics from a very hyper & uncooperative house goat with green freshly tatooed ears & purple freshly debudded horns lol Well at least she is ready for Halloween!!

*edited for pics*


----------



## elevan (Oct 9, 2011)

PICTURES!!!!!!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 9, 2011)

CUTE!!!  I love her and I'd love a house goat but I think DH would kill me if I brought a goat in the house.


----------



## elevan (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for adding pics  

She's super duper cute!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 10, 2011)

She is gorgeous.  And you are in the farm world, so it's a norm to have livestock in your house.  

Good Luck with her.  Thanks for sharing those pics.  In the goat world, she's a hottie!


----------



## Hickoryneck (Oct 10, 2011)

She is adorable and at some point in time we all have house goats


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Oct 10, 2011)

That will be a spoiled little baby, I am quite sure.  She is Fabulous.


----------



## Stacykins (Oct 10, 2011)

She is ADORABLE! But why are her ears blue? And I am assuming goats aren't house trained, so how do you deal with a goat relieving themselves in the house?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Oct 10, 2011)

Her ears are green from the tattoo ink.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 10, 2011)

and hardwood floors lol. She sleeps in a crate & we take her out several times a day...


----------



## freemotion (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, and if you run outside with them before putting them down to play in the house, like a puppy they will pee.  They also do both shortly after a bottle, so you can be ready with the paper towels.    House goats are a blast.  Then they are a pain in the tush....that is when it is time to go live outside!

I had a citygirl friend here for a few overnights and her stay overlapped with a housegoat, a weak buckling born to a ff.  He was almost ready for the stall when she arrived.  The look on her face when he jumped into the dishwasher was priceless!

Oh, and the girls can be diapered.  Not so easy with the boys as the umbilical cord is too close to the wiener.  You do need to use diaper suspenders, though!


----------



## Stacykins (Oct 10, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Yeah, and if you run outside with them before putting them down to play in the house, like a puppy they will pee.  They also do both shortly after a bottle, so you can be ready with the paper towels.    House goats are a blast.  Then they are a pain in the tush....that is when it is time to go live outside!
> 
> I had a citygirl friend here for a few overnights and her stay overlapped with a housegoat, a weak buckling born to a ff.  He was almost ready for the stall when she arrived.  The look on her face when he jumped into the dishwasher was priceless!
> 
> Oh, and the girls can be diapered.  Not so easy with the boys as the umbilical cord is too close to the wiener.  You do need to use diaper suspenders, though!


Haha, diapered goats sounds pretty funny! Do you mean that you can use an actual human baby diaper on them (with tail hole I'm sure) or a specially made, reusable one like people make for chickens?


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 11, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> She is gorgeous.  And you are in the farm world, so it's a norm to have livestock in your house.
> 
> Good Luck with her.  Thanks for sharing those pics.  In the goat world, she's a hottie!


Yeah, just yesterday my horse and I had a sleep over....just kidding.  The goat is cute though but I hope it potty trains well, lol.


----------



## kstaven (Oct 11, 2011)

I just keep picturing goat marbles rolling up and down the floor.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 11, 2011)

I pictured little kids picking out Goat berries for a taste.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Oct 11, 2011)

Don't eat the brown jellybeans.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 11, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> I pictured little kids picking out Goat berries for a taste.


Even DH thought that was gross.     Funny but gross.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 11, 2011)

How's the baby doing?  Hope all is well.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 11, 2011)

Luckily we don't have any "little" kids so this is not a problem lol. The cats might bat them around the floor... lol  She is spoiled already wants me to hold her all morning.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 11, 2011)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> freemotion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Human infant diapers with a tail hole and a cloth ribbon that attaches to each side of the diaper and to a loop around the little one's neck...diaper suspenders!


----------



## Tapsmom (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey, we have a housegoat, too.  My 5 year old things it is great fun to let her doeling "escape".  We don't have secure overnight accomodations for them yet, so the 2 goats come inside at night and stay in a large dog crate in the basement.  Whnever the opportunity arises, the doeling races up the stairs to come up into the house.  The buckling is perfectly happy to be outside or in the crate, but the doeling wants to be with her people in the house lol


----------



## WashingtonBay (Oct 11, 2011)

Very cute   We have two Nigerian Dwarfs who are NOT house goats, but who will sneak in if they can, when the door is left open in summer!


----------



## balluba03 (Oct 12, 2011)

My two Nigerian Dwarfs are a handful even when they are in the barn so i can't imagine what they would be like in the house!! lol. cute goat though!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 12, 2011)

We had a house goat for about 10 min last night.  One of the pygmies was feeling poorly so I scooped her up, brought her in and checked temps, eyelids, etc. She's been a touch off for a day or so and I was able to catch her last night and run the gament of checks.   Ok aside from a snot nose so I gave her some B, some of that brown goat goo in a squirt bottle that I'm not going to go look the name of up because I'm just too lazy, and started her on an antibiotic.  She had perked up today so something is working.


----------



## GLENMAR (Oct 21, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 21, 2011)

My two Oberhauslies were house goats for the first three weeks I had them.  They were paper trained.  No diapers at all.  They would wake up, run to a puppy pad and pee or poop on the pad and then go wherever they wanted in the house to play.  No problems.  They are six months OLD now and not allowed in the house, but they will still try to sneak in.  TO this day, if they come in my house they still look for the blue puppy pad.   Imagine this buckling waltzing into the door and looking for the puppy pad?  He weighs almost 100 pounds.  







Well this is what he looked like as a baby...


----------



## elieugene6 (Oct 22, 2011)

lol.  I showed this to my fiance.  Said "Can we have a house goat honey?"  Not sure what his response was since it was muttered walking away.  lol.  Since I didn't hear him say no, does that mean I can take it to mean he said yes?  

Although I probably shouldn't push my luck today.  I told him I was going to pick up one Togenburg doe today.  I was really I was.  Anyone want to guess how many does came home with me?

3 Lol.  I brought home the mommy her 2 yr old and her almost 1 year old.  Lol.  Lady wanted them gone or hubby was gonna eat them.  Got them really cheap.  Papers and all.  The mommy even made it to state fair 2 years ago.  They are so adorable!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 22, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> My two Oberhauslies were house goats for the first three weeks I had them.  They were paper trained.  No diapers at all.  They would wake up, run to a puppy pad and pee or poop on the pad and then go wherever they wanted in the house to play.  No problems.  They are six months OLD now and not allowed in the house, but they will still try to sneak in.  TO this day, if they come in my house they still look for the blue puppy pad.   Imagine this buckling waltzing into the door and looking for the puppy pad?  He weighs almost 100 pounds.
> 
> http://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j468/sarazwork/IanArtemisFlan2.jpg
> 
> ...


That's just amazing that you got them to use the puppy pad.  DH and I had no idea you could teach a goat to do that.  Something to think about if I ever have small ones that need to come inside.  

BTW he grew up nicely.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 22, 2011)

Did I mention, that Ian also still wants to sit on my lap?  When I go up to give him treats and scratchies, he tries to climb into my lap if I sit down on a rock.  We have settled on a compromise.  He can lean on me and put his head in my chest.  His face is, of course, covered with his pee, which I brush and wipe clean, much to his annoyance, but he does put his head up on my chest next to my heart and goes right to sleep after that, just like he used to do after his bottle when he was a baby.  He's a love!  Horns and all.


----------



## melody (Oct 23, 2011)

I have 2 Nig D's and they are so anxious to come into the house where the big goats (us) live. One (Laverne)  has snuck in a few times and she is filled with wonder. I can imagine the stories she tells to her sister, Shirley at night when they are going to sleep.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 7, 2011)

Update on the house goat: She is now officially TOO BIG to be in the house!!!  Pics below:


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 7, 2011)

How can that Idow Biddy thing be too big to be in the house?  I LOVE the picture of her leaning on the porch.  It's so CUTE!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 7, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> How can that Idow Biddy thing be too big to be in the house?  I LOVE the picture of her leaning on the porch.  It's so CUTE!


Hahahaha!!!! Ummm that widdow bidday thang can jump onto the countertop from the floor now and pogo's across the coffee table to the sofa to the chair without touching the ground. Too big for the house!!! LOL 

oh & thanks!!  we think she's pretty cute too!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 7, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just youthful exuberance!   Speak calmly and firmly.  It might work.    Or try a bouncy chair... Or bungee cord her to a wall with an eye bolt and a harness?   Just make sure the wall to which she rebounds is padded.  She could be like my Caramel.   (She liked the trampoline.)


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 7, 2011)

padded room...hmmmm. do they make those for human & goat kids?? soundproofed?? Ok, so now I'm just dreaming


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 7, 2011)

Sigh,  I grew up on a farm, where we ate our pets.  I thought I was a rational farmer.    You'd think I would NEVER have gotten to the point where I LOVE my animals and bring them into the house.   I swore I never would.  And yet, here I am house mom to baby goats last spring.  Oo'ing and aw'ing over the little tykes like they are people.   Praying I'll have some more in a couple months.  HAS MY BRAIN GONE TO MUSH!?    Have I gone over the edge?     Or is that JUST the power that goats.  Any goats, including YOUR cute little Nigerian goats have over people?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 7, 2011)

Happens to the best of us....


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 7, 2011)

I was out with my Little buck today (all 150 pounds of him) speaking to him about being a good date for a doe.  And he looked up at me with his little brown eyes and his tongue sticking out, all smelly and I swear he had a little baby look on his face.  Asking for my approval before spitting and blathering and then going to mate with a doe.  I was so proud.   What is wrong with me?


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 8, 2011)

Awwww, she's a cutie and NOT to big.  You are a meanie.   She can come live in my house.  

Seriously, she is sweet.  

Her disbudding really turned out well.  Great job.  

Wishing you all the luck with her.  But remember, she can always come here.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 8, 2011)

Where does she live outside?  She is so small that she could probably squeeze through a cat door or a hole in a fence.


----------



## KinderKorner (Nov 8, 2011)

I had a baby goat in the house once. Thats where it all started. A crying baby goat at a livestock sale..... Imagine the neighbors surprise when we brought her home to our suburb house. She was great, and she didn't have accidents in the house. They can be potty trained for the most part if your careful and have enough time. We took her out alot, and after she napped and ate. She moved to the garage when she got big and started jumping off the furniture.  She ran free, and stayed in the yard. Only once did she go exploring to a neighbors. Well years later, and over 50 goats later we still have our little goatie. We have since moved to a farm , and goatie is still as spoiled as ever. She hates goats and refuses to be around them except her own children. She is the smartest darn animal I have ever seen. She can do many tricks including shaking hands, bowing, rearing, and asking yes or no questions. She can open doors, and locks, and loves to go on car rides. She will dig, climb, for trample any fence she is put in. So she runs free and does as she pleases, including sleeping on our porch everyday. She is a character that is for sure. It amazing how intelligent animals can be if given the time.


----------



## mydog8it (Nov 9, 2011)

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> She can do many tricks including shaking hands, bowing, rearing, and asking yes or no questions.


That is TOO adorable! I think ours are going to need to learn some tricks now.


----------



## KinderKorner (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh goats can be very smart. They are very food driven. 

* I meant answering yes or no. Not asking.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 21, 2011)

I wish we could have a house goat !!!


----------

